# Will Move On [WIP]



## TEITEC (Oct 23, 2012)

Heyo!

A wip I decided to toss here to be judged, I have rendered a newer version but can't seem to find it anywhere, but here is the older version:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/62890422/eht.mp3

What has changed eversince,

-Lowered the volume of the main lead
-Lowered the volumes on claps+Snares
-Layered a new hi-hat line
-Minor eq adjustments to the lead vocals.


----------

